# Soil Compaction Measurer.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.....most years this would only work here in winter and spring....the ground is too tough here in the summer and fall to penetrate very deep. But, it is still a very interesting device.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/measure-soil-compaction-on-the-go-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried one?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> Has anyone tried one?


I thought about getting/using one a long time ago, but now that I no-till, compaction isn't hardly on my radar anymore. The old moldboard plow is just sitting out in the pasture as a monument (hasn't been used in probably 25-30 years). Almost everyone around me has gone to some sort of vertical tillage, so plow pans are most likely pretty much gone for now. But that's in MY area, north of me (Saginaw valley area) where the sugar beets grow, they still moldboard plow, so it may have an use in that area.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> Has anyone tried one?


Never tried them but have seen them used...few years ago tho, probably not high tech as this one


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I have used a similar compaction measuring device in an evaluation of pipeline damage to a high-clay content black soil. Interestingly, and contrary to the claim, the soil directly over the pipeline was much less compacted than the soil on either side of the pipeline trench which was highly compacted well beyond the traffic area used for laying the pipe. Also, corn yields were higher directly over the pipeline than on either side of the pipeline for some distance beyond the traffic area used for laying the pipe. Case dismissed- no tiral.


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I am planning on checking my entire place this weekend. My County Extension has one on loan and my wife picked it up yesterday.

They are very good devices and will show you things you really never knew existed. I would recommend taking a look into hardpan and soil compaction in your soils. My farm is 'new to me' but has been no-tilled for several years. There are several YouTube videos about soil compaction which are very useful in watching.

Use of soil penetrometer






Soil compaction






Article on subsoiling which I think is the key to addressing the issues.

https://www.cetab.org/system/files/publications/cetab_bio_pour_tous_2015._d_godwin._subsoiling_soil_management.pdf

I can't find my favorite article on subsoiling. I will keep looking. It addresses the type and effect of different subsoiler designs to a much greater degree.

These are great to begin with. Especially the article. There is a lot of information which is not understood by the general farmer. The 'deeper is better' thought isn't correct, nor is the 'do it when its wet, its easier' thought that so many adhere to.

Understanding WHY and subsequently HOW BEST to achieve your goals is the key.


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

Ahhh, Found my favorite article.

https://www.cetab.org/system/files/publications/weill_2015._guide_to_successful_subsoiling._cetab.pdf


----------

